# Starcraft 2



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's been 12 years since the first game, who else has been waiting forever? I got my copy a couple days ago and have been glued to the thing while I'm not working. Always been a big fan of Blizzard games, Diablo 2 taught me how to type fast in elementary school :laugh:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

got it on release.. haven't really had the time to play it though. Whats your userID?


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't like the beta that much (seemed too much like a big game of rock, paper, scissors). Has it changed for the better?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

There's only really been minor balancing tweaks since Beta but the whole game is solid for sure. Maybe you're just having strategy problems.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I loved Starcraft when i was growing up, so of course I picked it up a day after it came out. The campaign is epic, online play hasn't changed a bit, and they upgraded the units and graphics just enough to be new but not unfamiliar. I just don't like how they are milking it as best they can by releasing 3 different copies, one for each race's campaign. 

I am really enjoying it though.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't have any problems with winning. It was more like everyone just massing one unit and then there being only one unit available to counter the massed unit. Idk, and they removed any form of micro...


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> I loved Starcraft when i was growing up, so of course I picked it up a day after it came out. The campaign is epic, online play hasn't changed a bit, and they upgraded the units and graphics just enough to be new but not unfamiliar. I just don't like how they are milking it as best they can by releasing 3 different copies, one for each race's campaign.
> 
> I am really enjoying it though.


How epic?? My only motivation to play the campaign is to unlock and view some sick videos...like the SC2 trailers. Any of those?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The campaign is really epic, the production values, storyline, and variability of the missions really make it an awesome experience. You have all your typical mission archtypes but in every mission there is a unique twist that makes things interesting, different, and rather challenging. 

While it is very similar to the original; strategy-wise it's way different. Most of the old units no longer exist, and many of the ones that do function completely different. In the old game there were certain strategies for each race that were just "best", in the new one they've balanced the units so well you can come up with a huge array of strategies that will all work, or all fail depending on what your opponent does.

The only thing I don't like is the abilities for people to zerg really hard. Unless your a really good player, and your opponent is a really good player, you never get the chance to really unleash the full arsenal of any of the races. Multiplayer-wise this game has a long learning curve unless your one of the RTS multiplayer pro's. On the brightside they have a ranking system that helps keep you playing against people on your same skill level.

I would also suggest playing the Campaign on Hard, it makes the game more interesting and a much longer experience.

Here's a good review: http://pc.ign.com/articles/110/1108642p1.html


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know where to get a demo? I looked but didn't find.  !!!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

fredericp64 said:


> Anyone know where to get a demo? I looked but didn't find.  !!!


I'm sending you a PM with a guest pass serial key... go to starcraft2.com/guest to redeem


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah sweet ass!!! You rock!!

Been looking everywhere for this. 

Much appreciated buddy, cheers!!


----------



## GoAcapulco (Aug 15, 2010)

*Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty OST*

Blizzard as always best of all, Starcraft just cool. I play for the Terran. I listen to soundtracks for Starcraft 2, that's uploaded, anyone can come in handy.










*Composers*: Cris Velasco, Derek Duke, Glenn Stafford, Neal Acree, Russell Brower, Sascha Dikiciyan
*Album*: Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty Soundtracks
*Size*: 92 Mb
*Bitrate*: ~220 VBR kbps
*Genre*: Soundtracks, Instrumental, Classic, New Age, Ambient
*Year*: 2010
*Quantity*: 14 tracks
*Time*: 01:07:13

*Tracklist Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty OST*
01. Wings of Liberty
02. Public Enemy
03. Heaven's Devils
04. The Deal
05. Escape from Mar Sara
06. Zeratul's Warning
07. The Prophecy
08. Firstborn
09. I, Mengsk
10. Better Tomorrow
11. Card to Play
12. The Hive
13. Fire and Fury
14. The Showdown

*Download Starcraft 2 soundtrack*


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Mirage said:


> I didn't have any problems with winning. It was more like everyone just massing one unit and then there being only one unit available to counter the massed unit. Idk, and they removed any form of micro...



Don't really agree with this, micro is still pretty heavy in this game. or macro, depends on your play style really. But perhaps you should play it more or watch some vids of pros who are micro oriented. It's still there, would be dumb if it wasn't.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've gotten tremendously better after playing alott of multiplayer, I used to pretty much suck ass at it. While there is alott of massing 1 unit, you can switch up strategies to use different units that help each other in different ways. Right now I'm using a Zergling/Infestor strat, before that I was using Roaches.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I've gotten tremendously better after playing alott of multiplayer, I used to pretty much suck ass at it. While there is alott of massing 1 unit, you can switch up strategies to use different units that help each other in different ways. Right now I'm using a Zergling/Infestor strat, before that I was using Roaches.


humm I wonder if I saw you at schweitzer last year.... I was usually somewhere near the t-bar . Anyways What league are you in? kind of curious how they let you just get to infestor with only zerglings.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You may have, brown pants/green jacket/black helmet. I'm usually on the frontside of the mountain though unless there was a nice dump, I'm probably a bit hard to find since I'm always in the tree's :laugh:.

The leagues are so confusing, their all different depending on 2v2,3v3 etc and all named shit like alpha beta squadron niner six gamma . I've got a pretty good ranking in 3v3, I'm like #10 in a Silver rank. What I do is build up a bunch of zerglings in the beginning to defend/rush, and then upgrade to infestors slightly later. Economics wise it's pretty efficient since Infestors use alott of vespene gas but hardly any minerals, and zerglings only cost minerals. I just love sneaking the infestors into the back of someones base and dropping a huge army of infested marines.

My username is Sebastian if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Shoot if I ever see you up there you'll have to show me some good tree runs, I would always end up in some ski'er tree run that was amazing till you hit the ill placed flat ground at the bottom that requires all boarders to hike out of >_<.

Do you do that strat in 1's?. my user code is 136 and character code is Method.


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

My computer cant run starcraft 2. I never played the first starcraft, so I think I may be buying the first one. I think I will like it just as much.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i cant play on my laptop it is really dissapointing cuz i usually play games in bed at night...i still play out on the desktop in the office room though but rather dissapointing..i think it means new computer time


----------



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

HornyPossum said:


> My computer cant run starcraft 2. I never played the first starcraft, so I think I may be buying the first one. I think I will like it just as much.


I'm revisiting the first one too since the story is a direct continuation.
You gotta do Brood War too. That's about 60 missions in total. And you should be able to get the battle chest for cheap.
Honestly, playing the first one.. it can kick the crap out of alot of today's games. so sad..


----------

